# Erie outing on June 5th.......



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

Sounds good guys. 

So far we have for sure:

Myself fishing with bigraz and two open spots

My buddy eric with a full boat

Suckerbass with bolodunn

JF9 (not sure who with)

Hunt 4 Ever (not sure who with)

Also possibly gone fishin(larry)

Everyting is still out in the open. We can fish with a 2, 3, or 4 person limit, or we can go on biggest 1 person weight with an additional bonus for biggest fish. We can also do 1st, 2nd and 3rd if we get enogh people. 

So far I am still thinking 20 dollars per boat. 15 for weight, and 5 for biggest fish. 

Let me know about the camping arrangements, and I will try and set something up. We will have a more than sufficient gathering place to meet up, weigh fish and possibly have pops. I am either bringing an RV with an awning, or our deer camp setup. Either way, we will be out of the elements. 
Let's also try and bring a dish to pass around.....  

Thanks, 

Jason

PM me if you have any q's........


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I'm in! I'll have a buddy or a couple of my nephews. 


I shouldn't say it but good weather would appreciated. I think we're due for it.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Thats the musky opener. Some of us will be in LSC to beat the pants off Esox!!!!!


----------



## J9F (Jul 23, 2002)

I am not sure who will be fishing with me. I'm sure it won't be a problem, there are always a lot of people available. I will post if I have any openings. I won't be camping. I live a couple miles from the park. If anyone has any questions about the area though I should be able to help.

I won't be launching at the State Park since my boat is already in the water. I hope that isn't an issue. I will be available to swing by and meet people on that Friday evening or even the Saturday morning before everyone heads out.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I woill be there with our local BC steelheaders(about 40 of them ) for our 12th annual tourney, so I will have to miss the event, I would love to join you guys if it was a week or two later though! ne_eye:


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

is this outing still on? if so who all is going?


----------



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

bolodunn, 

I was starting to think that myself. I actually just got a Pm from Bigslick. He is thinking on bringing some people. 

As soon as I moved this over to this forum, I got a lot of less feedback. 

I'll try and Pm everyone that said they would go and see who can make it. 

Even if it is just a few of us, it'll still be fun.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I'll be there as long as the weather is good.


----------



## J9F (Jul 23, 2002)

I still plan to be there.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I'll try to round up a boat and join in if the weather cooperates. I'll check again middle of next week.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Count me in if the weather cooperates.


----------



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

Just wondering how many of you have boats that are going?


----------



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

Also, 

This is mainly for fun. Do you guys think 20 dollars per boat is reasonable? 

Should we have any rod limits?

We could always do 15 per boat for best 1 man limit total weight and 5 for biggest overall fish. This helps smaller boats compete. 

Let me know what you all think.....

I am going to have a scale rigged up for us to use.


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm in.........weather permitting of course, don't know who will be with me just yet. If it turns out to be just me that will make a couple of extra seats if someone needs a lift........I'll be fishing the lake all weekend as well a few days during the week, if I get into any good fish in michigan waters I let everyone know about the action........My only problem is when I get in the boat cruise out to the lake and WEST SISTER IS LIKE A FREAKIN MAGNET AND I SEEM TO START HEADING IN THAT DIRECTION :yikes: I'll try and stay on our side of the lake on Tuesday......


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i don't think 20.00 is too bad. are we gonna have a mng at weigh in? just so i know to bring some goodies!!! 


eyebuster- hope to meet you on sat, at the "sister". i'll be with suckerbass!!


----------



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

That's what I planned on doing. 

If everyone could bring a little something, that would be great. We can even go as far as cooking up some dinner together. 

I have a campsite booked up, so that is where I was planning on meeting afterwards. We can meet at the launch in the morning, and agree on a time to meet up in the afternoon. If some need to leave earlier, we can arrange something else. 

I'll let you all know the site number and my cell number beforehand. If others are launching somewhere else, would it be a problem to meet up in the park?...


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

twoatatime said:


> Just wondering how many of you have boats that are going?


I'll be out in my 14' if the weather cooperates. Can't go running out to the islands or the deeper water, but I tend to find a fish now and then in closer.


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

eyebuster said:


> WEST SISTER IS LIKE A FREAKIN MAGNET AND I SEEM TO START HEADING IN THAT DIRECTION ......


It must be a magnet, we were out sturday and there were like 3 kajilion.( I counted) boats all around the island. It was fun listend to people in other boats try to find each other. "I'm on the nort side of the island"..."I dont see you"..."we are right next to a big white boat" :banghead3 . Lot of fun.


----------



## bigdraz (Oct 19, 2003)

Looking forward to doing my second Michigan Sportman Outing I'' be out w/ twoatatime. Also looking forwrd to filling up the box full of some walleyes, since all we have been out for are salmon.

Looks like we will be staying in are Deer Camp setup down at Sterling State Park 

Matt


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

hey jason i think the family & i are gonna camp for the weekend down there too. where are you stayin? did you finalize any times & rules yet?


----------



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

I didn't get many replies back on the ending time for fishing. A couple were fine with 12 o'clock, and a couple were fine with 3o'clock.

I say we go with somewhere right around the vicinity of two o'clock. This gives the people that need to leave earlier some time. Also, some want to go back out for the late perch bite. 

Hopefully we can meet at the pavillion in the park @ 2. I have some dips that I will bring along with some crackers. My buddies are bringing stuff as well. If we cannot meet at the pavillion, maybe my campsite is in walking distance. We are going to grill as well, so if you want bring some food for that. 

Campsite # 10
Meet in the A.M. at 6
weigh-in at the pavillion at 2 P.M. 
Everyone can reach me @ 586-524-9273...


The only one i haven't heard from is eyebuster. 

Jason


----------



## rambo (Jan 28, 2004)

Guys I haven't posted much . I would love to go but I have to work till 7:30 and can't get out till 10:00 . But I would be interested when you do another one. Good luck the mayfly are starting to show so get them harness's out.


----------



## Brick (May 24, 2004)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and I will be fishing with bigslick. I live down the road from Sterling and go there regularly, and there are at least 2 pavillion/picnic shelter type things that I know of. One is close to the campground, and the other is furthur along the beach, not close to the boat ramp or the campground.

Also, there is a huge parking lot that is close to the campground. I've never seen it full, maybe there won't be a problem with parking with boat in tow. My point is we probably won't need to take more vehicles into the campground - I think we can park close enough to the campground pavilion or twoatatime's campsite by using the big parking lot.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i know mike wont like it , but sat is his b-day!!!!!! (suckerbass) i'm bring ing some gooodies!!!!!!!1 good luck to all!! this is gonna be sweettttt!!!!!


----------



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

This may be the last time I post til we fish.

Good luck to all, and see you all at the launch. 6 am sharp. 

I'm camping there at site 10, so I'll probably at the launch early. 

Give me a ring @ 586-524-9273 when you arrive in the morning. 

I've got smoked salmon dip, pretzels and some more goodies. My buddies are bringing plenty more. Everyone bring what they can and we'll have a blast. 
Not sure if i'm going back out fishing after we meet, we can decide then. Good luck, and tight lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ne_eye:    :woohoo1:


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

I have the wife coming down for the weigh and she will be bringing some stuff. Should I have her bring some charcoal for grilling?


----------



## Big Bob (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey all,

I have to work in the morning. I will be out and on the water launching out
of Sterling about 12:30 pm. I will give a shout and would much appreciate a
fishing report. Good luck to all.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

I should get down about the time you guys are weighing in,I'll stop by, say hey,have a few pops with you guys get, the fishing report and head out.


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm 90% sure I'll be there. Still don't know with who yet...will know for sure sometime this evening....


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

ok guys how did it go? i have tomarrow afternoon off and plan on going out going to take a first timmer out hopfully i can get him a couple eyes


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

miruss,
I missed the outing but got down in time for part of the weigh in,the biggest fish I believe was 6# and change,one boat had 17 fish,another had 10 one had 4,there were others there that I missed how they did.they were planning on posting some pics so I sure there is more to come on this thread.I went out with my 3 kids after I watched the weigh,we managed to boat 14 walleye out by west sister.there was a pack of boats off stoney point in 26 ,27 feet of water herd of a few fish takan there,evrything else I herd was out by west sister. good luck tomorrow.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

I was talking to someone yesterday at the outing who wanted the address to the monroe web cam. anyways www.lakevision.com will take you to the site,then click monroe,or to go right to to monore webcam www.lakevision.com/camara_7.htm


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

the second one does not seem to be working,on the first one www.lakevision.com click see camara map then click monroe


i'll try the second one again www.lakevision.com/camara_7.htm


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

I fished with Virgil. We had a pretty good day, 18 fish. We fished west of 
West Sister. Stayed between the island and the Edison plant south of
Sterling in 29'. Blue and chrome tots were our ticket, with a late flurry of fish
on dipsies and spoons. Seems a lot of the people who caught fish did well
on the blue and chrome. I think the bigger fish were caught on crawlers.

Had a great time. Got to put some faces with the names here on the board.
Special thanks to Virgil for inviting Jason and I to fish with him.


----------



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

bigslick came in ist place with over 15 lb's for 5 fish. 

His team also won biggest fish with a 6.6 lb eye.

It was nice to meet some new faces. Bigdraz should be posting some pictures from the camera soon. It was finally a nice day to get on the lake. 

Jason


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Great catch bigslick! Congrats on the wins. I am chomping at the bit to get over. Might have to use a vacation day soon.


----------



## bigslick (Oct 3, 2003)

It was a great time on Saturday. Beautiful day on the lake. Thanks Jason for putting it together. It was nice to meet some of the guys from the site.
Brick was on my boat with me and he caught the big fish, I swear it was closer to 10 lbs when we weighed it on the water! :lol: Thanks again for a great day out fishing.
Godspeed,
Tim


----------



## Brick (May 24, 2004)

Hopefully that won't be the last "big one" this season - it was a lot of fun reeling it in. I couldn't believe the number of boats out there by W. Sister. Being new to fishing I've never seen so many in one spot. Made a Great Lake seem small.

Jason


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

hey guys suckerbass & i missed the wieghin & everyone was gone when we got there. bigslick- tell me how to get the 20 spot to you!! we owe you 20 & want to pay-up!!! we should have watched the time better i think we had a shot. we got 10 fish, but they were nothin like the week before!! huge fish then. 


good job guys!!!!!! pm me with some info so i can square up with ya'll.


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

We showed up at about 3;30 after a half hour at the boat lonch. talked to Huntforever. and he was the only one left. we realy feel bad about not showing up on time so please let us know so we can pay up. I realy would have liked to meet you guys. Lets do it again? Next time we will be there on time. I figure most of us are going to be out there most weakends any way.


----------

